# Collien Fernandes - Dancing on Ice Promoshoot (x3)



## Claudia (7 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2011)

danke danke danke


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2011)

Mag das kleid nicht aber Trotzdem 










​


----------



## Kuchen (8 Dez. 2011)

tolle Bilder Danke


----------



## Padderson (8 Dez. 2011)

Danke / Thank you / Merci / Grazie / Gracias/ Obrigado / Benigne / Dank je / Takk / Arigato


----------



## posemuckel (8 Dez. 2011)

Collien ist so heiß, da schmilzt das Eis in nullkommanix.


----------



## teufel 60 (9 Dez. 2011)

sehr schöne frau:thumbup:und weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## egon43 (9 Dez. 2011)

Sieht toll aus DANKE


----------



## helmutk (9 Dez. 2011)

sehr ansprechend. vielen dank.


----------



## Jappa (12 Dez. 2011)

Nice


----------



## SilentPain (16 Dez. 2011)

einfach Zauberhaft
sehr schone Bilder
mir gefällt vor allem das erste...


----------



## Redj (18 Dez. 2011)

Thanks! She looks great!


----------



## bildungszentrum (20 Dez. 2011)

immer wieder heissss, danke!


----------



## Ch_SAs (22 Dez. 2011)

Vielen Dank .


----------



## WARheit (25 Dez. 2011)

heiss!!! :thumbup:


----------



## achim0081500 (5 Feb. 2012)

heiße collien


----------



## koii (5 Feb. 2012)

Danke


----------



## Johnnyboy (8 Feb. 2012)

Wann geht das denn eigentlich wieder los oder hab ich das schon verpasst?


----------

